# Syllabus Cover



## talha qureshi (Jun 5, 2013)

guys what is everyones progress of especially of physics???


----------



## robotsyntex (Jun 5, 2013)

in simple words Zerooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

Poorest


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

here is maximum.... physics is most intresting subject..... you can derive formula to solve mcqs


----------



## H.madiha (Jun 7, 2013)

not much progress till after 40 days


----------



## Bhattiipad (Jul 17, 2013)

Hallo


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

same is the case here...
 no satisfactory preparation


----------



## talha qureshi (Jun 5, 2013)

iam very worried about physics.iam in kips where they tell us about extremely difficult mcqs............does such difficult mcqs come in mcat???also the waves chapter in which there is shm is also very difficult


----------



## Palwasha Afridi (Jul 17, 2012)

not good


----------



## H.madiha (Jun 7, 2013)

not much difficult mcqs come in physics just do simple straightforward concepts of books and some additional concepts related to topic which cover your topic clear your concepts .doont overburden yourself ...thanku


----------



## Muhammad Imran (Nov 18, 2012)

ninety percent mcqs can be declared as EASY. five percent as little bit a tough:? and remaining five percent as extraordinarily outstanding:red:. 
mcat is mainly technical fight of nerves. merit determining step will be last Half an hour of mega day from 11 to 11:30am where hit and trial , technical ,selective choosing of either correct answer will lead one to a higher position or to a lower rank . that phase will be the rate determining phase,the real exam of nerves


----------



## talha qureshi (Jun 5, 2013)

what is the progress of chemistry???


----------



## Hooria Qureshi (Oct 3, 2012)

talha qureshi said:


> what is the progress of chemistry???


physics and chemistry both of them are going just SO SO .... i dnt knw y :?  i hate solving things especially in physics by the way m also in kips rwp campus.........


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, I will be finishing up with KIPS in just a week or two [thank God] and I've already engaged private tutors for Physics, might hire one for chemistry as well. God help me


----------



## talha qureshi (Jun 5, 2013)

Hooria iam in kips lahore johar town.what is the progress of mcat vocublary??


----------



## Hooria Qureshi (Oct 3, 2012)

talha qureshi said:


> Hooria iam in kips lahore johar town.what is the progress of mcat vocublary??


vocab is also a kind of trial ...for eg when i do 20 words and jump towards the other 20..the previous words use to fly away from my mind :? ... what about urs ?? @talha qureshi ??


----------



## Mariamumtaz (Jun 26, 2013)

please friends tell how to prepare for organic chemistry?????any tips and advices????????PLEASE


----------



## Iram Shaheen (Jul 24, 2013)

Totally confused, i don't understand how to prepare physics, the time is running and i am very much worried about my syllabus :?


----------

